# Review of the Ridgid Universal Digital Miter Gauge



## Howie

That looks like something my 3650 needs. Thanks for the review. Did this just come out? I don't think I've seen one around yet.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I ran across this about a month ago on the Home Depot website when I just searched for Ridgid. With the 90 day satisfaction guarantee, I figured if it was a dog I'd just give it back to them. I'm very pleased. I've only had it a week, but it is already the go to and my Rockler miter sled is gathering dust. This is just so handy and portable.


----------



## CharlieM1958

That's pretty cool. I'm happy with my Osborne, but this is tempting.


----------



## ajosephg

Looks like a thoughtful design. I really like that micro adjustment on the stop.

Like Charlie, I already have an Osborne.

BTW - Make sure the adjustable fence is away from the blade, or well you know what happens - I'm just saying.


----------



## SnowFrog

Looks good, I wouldn't mind one of those.
Unfortunatly I just checked on the HD site in canada and it is not there, and that is the only place I have ever found Rigid Tools, is HD.

HD.Com does not ship to Canada ;-(


----------



## woodmaker

I have the Craftsman version, still in the box. Reckon I should take it out huh? Some say it's twitchy when trying to get 22.5 degrees or other non-standard degrees.

I don't think it has a flip stop though.
How about accuracy; is it dead on?

I like this one as well.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@charlieM1958 and ajosephg, If I had an Osborne I would probably stick with that as well.

@SnowFrog, Bummer. Maybe they'll make it up there soon.


----------



## Tedstor

David, 
At the risk of sounding stupid- am I correct in thinking that the fence portion of the gauge can slide back and forth along the face of the protractor? A kit like that would be great on my table saw, but I could also see myself using it on my shaper. However, the miter slot on the shaper is pretty close to the cutterhead/spindle. I'd need to make sure the fence would clear the cutterhead as iit rode along the miter slot.

Thx


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@Tedstor, Yes. The position of the fence to the head unit can be move from either end and anywhere in between. I tried it out on my bandsaw and it works just fine there as well.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Good review. But I can see myself having problem pushing it without the tall standard handle. And not enough adjustment throughout the miter bar to take off the miter slot play.


----------



## GaryK

I talked to Wixey about doing that years ago, but they never did anything about it.

What's the miter bar like? Adjustable?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@Routerisstillmyname, Mine will have a handle. Working on it now. Also, the bar does adjust in width such that mine is tight as I want it to be.

@GaryK, The miter bar is adjustable, yes.


----------



## IndyCindy

David,

What are the dimensions of the extra bar for the non-standard undersized slots? I have an old Delta contractor saw who's slot is only 1/4" deep. Top slot dimension is 5/8", bottom of slot is 3/4". Will this work for me?

Thanks.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Thanks for the review. As I have a Craftsman saw, I've looked at theirs many times but was afraid to take the plunge as I never saw an indepth review. Funny enough my stock C-man miter gauge has been really accurate at 90 and 45. Still the neat factor with this one may be to tempting to pass up


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@IndyCindy, Width-wise it will go 1/2", 5/8" and 3/4", but thickness-wise it is 3/8" minimum. Sorry.


----------



## IndyCindy

Thanks, David. I'm in the process of making sleds for my table saw and am using rails I am cutting out of a polymer plastic cutting board. Could I use my rails with this miter gauge instead of the ones supplied, or are the rails integral to the system?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@IndyCindy, Here are some pics of the back side.




























Anything is possible, of course, but I would say the factory setup is prohibitively integral.


----------



## Hum

Well I just bought this gauge and haven't used it yet, BUT, I can already see it is a very well made and engineered tool that I am excited about putting to use. I am especially happy because I noticed it at Home Depot today for 50% off regular price and it was unopened at that. I have one small point of flaw finding, and that is I think the bar for the table slot should have been made much longer. That way it would have been very useful for holding larger panels with its long and sturdy miter fence. But anyway, i am very pleased with it.


----------



## Dusty56

"haven't used it yet, BUT i am very pleased with it."
I love comments like this in tool reviews ,Hum !!

*David , your review was excellent and thanks for including the price and all of those photos : )*


----------

